# Eye Color Genetics! Blue ringed eyes in a Kiko??



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a registered purebred Kiko doeling that has blue rings around her pupil. Why's that? How did it happen?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old is she?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Around 9 months old. She's had that ever since I got her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She has marbled eyes. The blue gene didn't quite overcome the brown gene. She does carry the blue eye gene though and can have blue eyed kids. This also can happen in a spotted goat where the spots also affect the eye pigment.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cool! Would breeding her to this buck produce blue eyes? As far as I can tell, he's got brown eyes...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, in theory, about 50% of her kids should have blue or marbled eyes when bred to a brown eyed buck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow,..such a pretty girl. I was under the impression only Nigerian have blue eyes!! interesting..And what about boer goats??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The ones I know that can have blue eyes other than minis are, Nigerians, Mytonic, mini-silky fainting goats, and kiko.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, that is super cool!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cool! I didn't know Kikos carried blue eyes either  Excited to see her kids now!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good to know Jill..thank you!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a blue marbled eye myotonic buck who had 6 kids from 3 does this year, no blue eyes  He has now bred 5 other does, so really am hoping for any blue in these kids!! If 50/50 is a good rule I should get a bunch in this batch lol!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

happybleats said:


> wow,..such a pretty girl. I was under the impression only Nigerian have blue eyes!! interesting..And what about boer goats??


Just an FYI, blue eyes in Boers are a disqualification for ABGA registration and showing.


----------

